

Ask HN: Question regarding non-technical cofounder - pc86

Let me start by saying I love the community here and have always found Ask/Show HN threads some of the most informative.<p>I got the standard approach a few days ago: an acquaintance with zero technical ability (who actually said he's "not good with the computer codes") approached me regarding something I should build in a field of shared interest which is ripe for technical disruption.<p>What surprised me is that it's actually a really good idea, and I could see it being a viable business - not the Next Big Thing, maybe not even a startup by traditional HN definitions (there would never be massive, viral growth), but I could definitely see it supporting a small staff if executed properly.<p>Here's my question: I could build it, but I don't know what this prospective cofounder would <i>do</i>. He's not a salesman, he's no more of a domain expert in this field than I am, and he's not a business guy (CPA/forensic accountant by trade); he's only marginally better connected than I am in the field as well. That being said, is there some vital function I'm missing out on? How can I vet him without just coming out and saying "what good are you?"
======
matthodan
I'd start by exploring what his expectations are-- you might find that he
doesn't see much of a role for himself. I believe it is better to be a single
founder when you are at the idea generation and prototyping stage,
particularly when you are working on a small business. Working alone helps you
stay focused and ship without any distractions from co-founder drama. Once you
have something that feels promising, then go look for a co-founder.

If your acquaintance is OK taking a back seat for the first iteration, then I
think your problem is solved. If not, then you should have a frank discussion
about what each of you will bring to the table. Even small businesses are a
ton of work. At a minimum, you could offload the less technical work so that
you can stay focused. Perhaps he focuses on connecting with the customer while
you build the prototype? Most founders underestimate the value of connecting
with the customer in the early days and in turn don't allocate enough of their
time/energy to this task.

~~~
pc86
I didn't consider that he may not see a role for himself at the beginning (or
even at all). He has already spoken to a couple potential customers to varying
degrees of interest, ranging from "show me a working version" to "take my
money now."

------
SkyMarshal
In a nutshell, everything besides coding. Business formation, business
development, arranging legal and financial matters, etc.

 _> How can I vet him without just coming out and saying "what good are you?"_

Try rewording: "What would be your role in this?"

 _> CPA/forensic accountant by trade_

Fwiw, that's a pretty interesting field to me. The term refers to accountants
who specialize in digging up financial/white collar fraud, but some were also
among the few who saw the financial crisis coming in 2005-2006 and sounded
warnings about it (ignored for the most part). They live to dig through SEC
filings and bank balance sheets to construct a picture of what is both there
and not there.

That's an interesting skill set, question is do you think he can reapply those
skills outside his domain, say to negotiations with investors, vetting
investment proposals, etc?

~~~
pc86
He's a smart guy and a very hard worker; my only source of hesitation is that
I don't have any evidence he's ever had any interest in startups/business
ownership/etc.

~~~
SkyMarshal
So he's smart and gets stuff done? Good start. Do you like him? Any
foreseeable possibility of drama working with him?

I wouldn't worry about someone outside the HN/SV/Startup bubble/profession
never having shown interest in startups/business ownership. It's possible he
somehow recently came across PG's or Joel's Spolsky's essays or something
similar and realized 'Hey, I can do this'.

I would have the whole-hog conversation about it with him though, don't hold
back. Some questions:

1\. I know you're smart and have a strong worth ethic, but aren't a coder, so
what do you envision as your role and responsibilities? Mine?

2\. It seems this is the first time you've really been interested in
startups/business ownership. Is that true, and if so why now?

3\. This won't be easy, the default outcome for startups is failure, are you
prepared for that kind of slog and possible outcome? It may sound like a good
idea with a ready market, but odds are it will turn out more difficult than it
seemed at conception.

4\. If I say 'no', what will you do? (if he says, find someone else, good
answer = determined)

5\. ... had a few others, drawing blanks, will add later if I remember. Reread
some of pg's and Joel's essays on people for some more inspiration [1][2].

Try to gauge how realistic and informed he is about startups and business
ownership, and how committed he is to this endeavor.

[1]: <http://www.paulgraham.com/start.html>

[2]:
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/GuerrillaInterviewing...](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/GuerrillaInterviewing3.html)

